

Is a HTTP DELETE request idempotent? - memset
http://www.duckheads.co.uk/is-a-http-delete-requests-idempotent/491

======
byoung2
I typically do the following for DELETE requests:

Look up the item in the database. If it does not exist, serve a 404.

If it exists and would be otherwise accessible (e.g. a GET would return 200),
then I set a delete flag in the database, and serve a 204.

If it exists, but would not otherwise be accessible (e.g. a GET would return
404), I would serve a 404.

If it exists, but has a delete flag set in the database, I would serve a 410.

